# Stock ODIN files for USCC



## sickin (Nov 19, 2011)

Special thanks to Cythrawl(team USCellular) for getting these to me. Anyways here are the pit and tar.md5 files that revert you to stock odin. No root no nothing (also does not count against odin counter when flashing) 

Pit is not necessarily needed except to re partition, but always good to have. 
tar.md5 goes in pda. and flash.

available here. 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44439007/ODIN_S ... CHR760.rar

I am working on getting a version rooted so you can flash rooted, for now you can just flash kernel over top which gives you root with working cwm. 

Kernel is here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44439007/FB14_CWM_Sickin.tar


----------



## kdagnation (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for this sickin!

Sent from my SCH-R760 using RootzWiki


----------



## intheb0x (Sep 5, 2011)

Need more information, anyone have the internal 16 digit password and nam programming instructions?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G with Ics 4.0.4


----------



## hubbard420 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey Sickin, there has been too much traffic to those links and i can't dl, is there anyway you could post an alternate one?


----------

